# LLC - LendLease Group



## traderboy (28 February 2008)

Very surprised of no previous thread for LLC! 

Thoughts on the future share price ? 

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601081&sid=asHGnt.2Vvf4&refer=australia

Lend Lease Profit Jumps 49% on Development Contracts (Update4) 

By Simeon Bennett

Feb. 28 (Bloomberg) -- Lend Lease Corp., builder of London's 2012 Olympic Village, said first-half profit surged 49 percent on income from the construction of homes for the U.S. military and urban developments in Australia and Singapore. 

Net income rose to A$259.6 million ($244 million), or 64.7 cents a share, in the six months ended Dec. 31, from A$174.7 million, or 43.7 cents, a year earlier, the Sydney-based company said today. Sales grew 9.7 percent to A$7.6 billion. 

Chief Executive Officer Greg Clarke is committed to more than A$60 billion of construction projects spanning six continents, including deals with the U.S. Air Force and London's Elephant & Castle district. Lend Lease today forecast full-year earnings growth will be below its 10 percent annual target. It expects to exceed that rate over a five-year growth plan. 

``It has got a lot of long timeframe projects which will still be there when the economic environment improves,'' said Craig Young, who manages the equivalent of $5.1 billion at Tyndall Australia Investment Management in Sydney, including Lend Lease shares. ``It has got diversity such that no single region is going to damage it enormously.'' 

Lend Lease shares fell 20 cents, or 1.4 percent, to A$14.50 on the Australian Stock Exchange, reversing a 4.9 percent rise.


----------



## i wanna b rich! (24 April 2008)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*

I had to do a search to find LLC 

What did I miss yesterday that made show price go down when momentum of market was up?


----------



## bowseruni (13 June 2008)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*

what's everyone's' thoughts on these guys at the moment?
I'm thinking they are going to continue dropping


----------



## Porper (13 June 2008)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*



bowseruni said:


> what's everyone's' thoughts on these guys at the moment?
> I'm thinking they are going to continue dropping




Technically they look very weak, as indcated in the chart.May rebound up to 11.75 area to test old support/new resistance.

I am short this stock.


----------



## battiwallah (19 October 2008)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*

Porper would have done well to have shorted this stock.  But I reckon that now, with the P/E at the lowest it's been in 10 years or more (at around 6.1), it is the time to buy.

Anyone any comments?


----------



## treefrog (19 October 2008)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*



battiwallah said:


> Porper would have done well to have shorted this stock.  But I reckon that now, with the P/E at the lowest it's been in 10 years or more (at around 6.1), it is the time to buy.
> 
> Anyone any comments?




not for this lil' black duck, sorry green frog batti - has just broken 10yr support level and that is not screaming buy for mine.
fundamentally divvies starting to drop off in real term c.f. previous


----------



## gfresh (16 November 2009)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*

What has happened to this?  

I understand they have now gone to a stapled security, and the code must have changed. But via commsec, my holding has just gone to zero, and nothing is showing up in my holdings for the new structure which is a little disconcerting. Is it just me, or others experiencing the same?


----------



## skc (16 November 2009)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*



gfresh said:


> What has happened to this?
> 
> I understand they have now gone to a stapled security, and the code must have changed. But via commsec, my holding has just gone to zero, and nothing is showing up in my holdings for the new structure which is a little disconcerting. Is it just me, or others experiencing the same?




I think there is some error in the way the switch happened. I have the same thing with IB and it means also that I can't manage the position until things are fixed.

Although it should be reasonably certain that your holding hasn't just disappeared into a blackhole.. I hope.


----------



## gfresh (19 November 2009)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*

Just an update for those who weren't aware. Had to email commsec, here is their reply: 



> Thank you for your email.
> 
> LLC is being converted from Fully Paid Ordinaries to Stapled Securities and will be trading under LLCDA *until the 27th of November.* Therefore if you wish to trade these shares you will need to call us on the number below and we will endeavour to assist you directly.
> 
> ...




Silly thing is the brokers remove it from quotation, but when this happens so does the facility to read the final announcements... fairly large gap there of 14 days before it can be traded, which would be a concern to shorter-term traders I guess.


----------



## skc (19 November 2009)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*



gfresh said:


> Just an update for those who weren't aware. Had to email commsec, here is their reply:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly thing is the brokers remove it from quotation, but when this happens so does the facility to read the final announcements... fairly large gap there of 14 days before it can be traded, which would be a concern to shorter-term traders I guess.




IB has sort of fixed it and I am able to trade it through the old code LLC. Agree one shouldn't have to wait 14 days.


----------



## bluefire (20 November 2009)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*

FYI: Merrill Lynch rate as BUY as at 18 Nov 09 and price objective of $11.50.
Previous price objective: $11.70.


----------



## drsmith (25 February 2010)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100225/pdf/31nxd9lq5gz4g5.pdf

At 5 for 22 it's at least fair for all shareholders but why are they not allowing the entitlements to be traded on the ASX ?


----------



## skc (19 August 2010)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*



bluefire said:


> FYI: Merrill Lynch rate as BUY as at 18 Nov 09 and price objective of $11.50.
> Previous price objective: $11.70.




Hasn't quite move up as per the Merrill report. At a very important price point imo. $7 needs to hold, or $6.50 will be the next immediate floor.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 April 2012)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*

This little doggie is headed lower, rapidly.

The Feds are after them.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...ces-us56m-payout/story-fn9656lz-1226337694818

I am looking to buy on 5 year lows at $5.40. It presently sits precariously at $7.35.






gg


----------



## piggybank (6 April 2014)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> This little doggie is headed lower, rapidly.
> 
> The Feds are after them.
> 
> ...




Hi GG,

Well you've got me gazzumped, not that it takes much to do that!!

However, your last post (above) was dated on the 25th April 2012, yet the chart is showing info (prices) up to this week How did you do that or am I missing something? Even the news article is dated the 25th April 2012:1zhelp:

I look forward to your explanation.

Regards
PB


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 April 2014)

*Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*



piggybank said:


> Hi GG,
> 
> Well you've got me gazzumped, not that it takes much to do that!!
> 
> ...




I must admit my post makes no sense, some would say none of mine do.

I bought in at $8 about 18mo ago and sold at $11 before last Xmas. 

I bought a heap at just over $12 last week.

Pray for me.

lol

gg


----------



## System (27 November 2015)

On November 27th, 2015, Lend Lease Group changed its name to LendLease Group.


----------



## skc (27 November 2015)

System said:


> On November 27th, 2015, Lend Lease Group changed its name to LendLease Group.




No $****.. are you sure it's not just a typo?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 September 2017)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> *Re: LLC - Lend Lease Corporation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm still in LLC since above.

Added on dips.

A nice earner. 

It should benefit from Infrastructure Spending in Australia.

gg


----------



## peter2 (21 December 2017)

This weeks bullish bar (it's only Thurs) has risen off a strong support zone (see weekly chart). This creates a good RR opportunity for medium/longer term traders. This opportunity will be invalidated if price goes below the support zone (15.50).


----------



## notting (16 January 2018)

With a large portion of it's property portfolio and activities in the Euro where all the hype is at present, it's been behaving more like an Ausi REIT. -


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 July 2018)

It's passed $20.

If Trump doesn't start doing liquid farts about multinationals I can see it go higher. 

I added mid last year. 

I like LLC.

gg


----------



## greggles (7 August 2018)

Lend Lease continuing to power ahead this year, increasing from around $15 in mid-January to more than $21 today. Just wondering how much more ground LLC can make in the short term before it takes a breather. 

The last time its share price was around $21 was back in 2007, just before the GFC took hold.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 October 2018)

LLC was one of my frantic sells after the divi and before the correction.

It has a way to tumble chart wise
	

		
			
		

		
	






This is a 5 year monthly chart, so it has broken down below where it was 4 years ago.

Conservative punters may look to buy at $12 or the more greedy at $10 if this current correction turns into a rout.

It never ceases to amaze me that a company which owns a significant percentage of construction, cranes, houses, shopping centres and commercial buildings worldwide can be ignored by ASF members.

Ah well, there is always Brett.

By the way I'd buy it when the monthly volume exceeds 60 million. Just my thoughts.

gg


----------



## bigdog (10 November 2018)

*Horrible ASX announcement yesterday
*


Garpal Gumnut said:


> LLC was one of my frantic sells after the divi and before the correction.
> gg




GG great move on your part selling!!






*9/11/2018 9:31:55 AM  Australian Engineering and Services Business Update






Australian Engineering and Services Business Update*

*Market Update*
Lendlease announces it has identified further underperformance in the financial position of its Engineering and Services Business. To account for this underperformance it is anticipated Lendlease will take a provision in the order of $350 million after tax for 1H19.

This underperformance predominantly relates to further deterioration in the small number of projects previously identified. This is attributed to a number of issues including lower productivity in the post tunnelling phases of NorthConnex; and excessive wet weather, access issues and remedial work arising from defective design on other projects.

Measures are being undertaken to mitigate the anticipated losses including negotiations with third parties. However, at this stage it is unclear as to the extent to which these negotiations will be successful to mitigate the underperformance.

*Review of Engineering and Services Business*
Lendlease is undertaking a comprehensive review of the Engineering and Services Business in light of this underperformance.

To date, Lendlease has made significant changes to this business including strengthening the leadership with the appointment of Hans Dekker in May 2018 as the Group Head of Building and Engineering.

As part of the review, Hans is identifying processes to reset and strengthen the operations in order to reduce the risk profile, and evaluate alternatives to reduce the volatility of earnings in the business.

Lendlease Group Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director, Steve McCann said “Today’s announcement about the Engineering and Services Business is extremely disappointing particularly given the underlying performance across Lendlease’s other businesses. Our international pipeline of landmark urbanisation projects, especially those in Europe has materially grown in the last 12 months giving us earnings visibility well into the future.”


762


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 November 2018)

bigdog said:


> *Horrible ASX announcement yesterday
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks bigdog,

As much as I hate to bignote meself this time it was more class than ass.

The charts showed big selling after the div. 

I'd made a pile so I was out.

I'm surprised LLC has fallen so far. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 December 2018)

Just an update on LLC which I am watching for a re-entry, but not anytime soon.

A drop of 3.18% today when the XAO only lost 0.8% doesn't exactly give me confidence.

And LLC has broken below a line of support for the past few weeks on large, but not huge volume.

I'll post a yearly and a 3 mo. chart to give you an idea of my thinking.

It would be good to hear from some fundamental analysts on LLC.

To a chartist it's a no-brainer, stay away.

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (5 December 2018)

Building - construction and anything to do with it is on the nose, has been for a while, charts below are 12 months Lend Lease, Adelaide Brighton and Boral - an opportunity is building (pun intended) just like the Oil and Gas stocks 18 months ago and the miners before that.
~


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 December 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> Building - construction and anything to do with it is on the nose, has been for a while, charts below are 12 months Lend Lease, Adelaide Brighton and Boral - an opportunity is building (pun intended) just like the Oil and Gas stocks 18 months ago and the miners before that.
> ~
> View attachment 90640




Thanks So_Cynical

It would seem to me that the banks may be next to show similar chart corrections, as they depend on the gulls who buy new homes on diminishing meterage at inflated prices in Sydney and Melbourne, built by these construction "giants".

CBA at $24
ANZ at $12
WBC perhaps in trouble. 
NAB  perhaps in trouble.

May be a reality by March 2019.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 January 2019)

I'm unable to post today's action on LLC but it's pretty "unusual".

If you have access to charting software have a look at this last week's trading and particularly the last trade today. 

Somebody plans a breakout up or down probably on inside construction NOT insider LLC information.

I do like charts.

gg


----------



## sptrawler (16 January 2019)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks So_Cynical
> 
> It would seem to me that the banks may be next to show similar chart corrections, as they depend on the gulls who buy new homes on diminishing meterage at inflated prices in Sydney and Melbourne, built by these construction "giants".
> 
> ...



I will certainly look forward to that, it doesn't happen often, but three times in my life would be great.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 February 2019)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'm unable to post today's action on LLC but it's pretty "unusual".
> 
> If you have access to charting software have a look at this last week's trading and particularly the last trade today.
> 
> ...




It's all go again on LLC.

I'm back in. 

Getting so old just big punts with a stop on golden oldies.

Bought at $12.40.

Note Vol and RSI rising with price. 

gg
*
ps  Still alive at Ross Island Hotel. Once they start serving West End beer I'm out. *


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 February 2019)

LLC rises but not on spectacular volume. In the black for me nonetheless.

I do like the chart.
*
Fourex and Great Northern getting through to Townsville and The Brewery is open.*

I may add if it clears $13 and again if it fills the gap at $17.+

Stop loss is at $11.or thereabouts.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 February 2019)

I had said I may add if it clears $13, which LLC has, however it has gapped a bit today and i am minded to wait.

I enclose below a 3 mo. and a 6 mo. chart.

I'm inclined to feel it may retrace a tad at these volumes.

I'm up $1 a share on my buy in at $12.40. and am quite gruntled.

The stop has moved up to $12.50

Any thoughts technical or fundamental would be welcome.

3mo.





6mo.





gg


----------



## citac (13 February 2019)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I had said I may add if it clears $13, which LLC has, however it has gapped a bit today and i am minded to wait.
> 
> I enclose below a 3 mo. and a 6 mo. chart.
> 
> ...




Hi Garpal, 

I did read this today 

Transurban will not be hit financially by delays on its $2.6 billion NorthConnex project in Sydney, because contractors Lendlease and Bouygues will have to pay liquidated damages if the motorway is delivered late, Mr Charlton said.

- for the full article 
https://www.afr.com/business/transu...-westconnex-acquisition-costs-20190211-h1b4eg

I haven't read into the scope of works LLC is required to do however, if they have a majority of the 2.6 billion dollar contract, any further delays could amount to greater write downs.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 February 2019)

citac said:


> Hi Garpal,
> 
> I did read this today
> 
> ...




Thanks citac,

gg


----------



## Porper (14 February 2019)

Chart fairly simple. Broke through resistance which should now be support. Gap resistance & fib retracement zone align as per chart
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 .

I hold.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 February 2019)

I did add at $13.41 yesterday.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 March 2019)

Any further thoughts on LLC?

A 6mo. and a 12mo. chart.









gg


----------



## Porper (28 March 2019)

Breakout failed following results. Expect buyers to return around major support - $11.00ish


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 March 2019)

Porper said:


> Breakout failed following results. Expect buyers to return around major support - $11.00ish




I would agree.

gg


----------



## peter2 (19 May 2019)

You two were spot on thinking that buyers would appear at $11. Since then there's been a higher low and the chart looks quite bullish. It's quite possible that LLC gets back to $21 in a few years.


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 June 2019)

Some mainstream news media coverage on this stock raises both good and bad points:

https://www.smh.com.au/business/com...bn-construction-pipeline-20190606-p51v8d.html


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 June 2019)

I'm seeing two sides to this at the moment and wondering what others think?

A higher high and a higher low = that seems OK.

But then the company's in the construction business at a time when the economy seems to be wobbling and smaller construction firms are going bust. Hmm....

Anyone have any insights?


----------



## peter2 (19 June 2019)

I'm a sucker for a reversal opportunity, but LLC looks sick at the moment ("sick" as in ill, not "sick" as in great). It's got to be given time and room to move as price recovers from the impulsive selloff ($21 - $11). It's going to take more than one year to recover and I agree that the current economy may delay that. 

The one thing that I don't like is that LLC was sold off last week while the market rallied. That's not bullish in the short term. You can see the XAO line in the daily chart. LLC followed the index until last week.


----------



## tech/a (19 June 2019)

For what it’s worth
Word in the civil industry is that
LL are bleeding $s.
Rumour.
Buy the rumour—-sell the fact?


----------



## Trav. (5 July 2019)

Another one from my scans today that looks interesting and I see that it has some interest in this thread. Still working away nicely to fill that gap @ ~ $17.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 July 2019)

It would not surprise me to see an opportunistic takeover occur of LLC. 

It is turning in to an REIT.

Meanwhile the chart is in the eye of the beholder. 

Buy at the bottom of the channel and sell at the top  until it either tanks or goes back up over $20.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 July 2019)

Just a follow up chart on LLC.

I do like symmetry.

LLC looks as if it set to either
1. Fill the gap and jump up to $18+ out of this channel (a parallel jump of the channel width)  or
2. Meander back down to the low to mid $13 mark.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 July 2019)

There is some resistance to overcome at $17-$18, thus my reluctance to suggest higher.

Previous support = Present resistance.

And it fits in with a new channel commencing at equal width above the present. 

Or nothing may happen and it will wander in the channel up, or fall to a lower channel of equal width.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 July 2019)

I am surprised more of the bulls at ASF are not in to LLC. 

It's a perfick channel trade. 

Buy at the bottom and sell at the top. Possible 33% gain since March.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 August 2019)

I still await the crash.

LLC on my radar. 

A good one for the bulls at $13 high +

I'll be in there close to $10 high+.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 August 2019)

LLC seems to like this channel as it progresses up.

Be aware it may break down through it to a parallel lower channel of equal height.

I’m unable to post a chart as the phone has cost me half a pack of Winnie blues for the day and no channel charts available via Queensland Corrections Wi Fi here at “ The Creek “ I may complain to Jackie Trad if she clears Border Patrol.

gg


----------



## Trav. (10 August 2019)

@Garpal Gumnut looks set for another positive wave up to the + $15.50 mark.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 August 2019)

Trav. said:


> @Garpal Gumnut looks set for another positive wave up to the + $15.50 mark.
> 
> View attachment 96705



Thanks @Trav. 

I'm posting this just before the bell. 

Again LLC is following this upward channel, and has declared a decent divi on top. 

Buy at the bottom of the channel and sell at the top, or just hold, if it drops below the channel reconsider. 

Should it move up beyond the channel it will often form a new channel of equal width. 






gg


----------



## Trav. (19 August 2019)

Very nice mate, now I'm wishing that I jumped on board 

closed nicely up $1.47 (10.86%) to $15.01


----------



## Klogg (19 August 2019)

tech/a said:


> For what it’s worth
> Word in the civil industry is that
> LL are bleeding $s.
> Rumour.
> Buy the rumour—-sell the fact?




All civil construction/eng firms are taking a hit. The cross yarra partnership [CYP] took a massive loss due to project over-runs, and John Holland are the lead firm.

2-3% profit margins, lumpy revenues and massive risk - it's a horrible business to be in.


----------



## tech/a (19 August 2019)

It’s tough
But there are good times.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 August 2019)

For those of you following the LLC thread recently the last two days action must have been interesting.

Larger volume, large price rises and a gap up today.

LLC is however still in it's trading range, Donald Trump is yet to have his first double quarter pounder meal of the day, Vlad is flying back from Paris and Xi Peng is working on conquering the East ( all of it ).

So do not get carried away unless imo LLC breaks through the top of the range and possibly retests if you are conservative.

Today's gap may also need to be filled.

Also if the Donald gets a Burger King instead of a Quarter Pounder, Vlad decides to take out the Ukraine or Xi Peng gets knocked off by MI6 we may be looking at the lower channel.

Exciting stuff.

A chart.

gg


----------



## sptrawler (20 August 2019)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> For those of you following the LLC thread recently the last two days action must have been interesting.
> 
> Larger volume, large price rises and a gap up today.
> 
> LLC is however still in it's trading range




From your chart GG, there appears to be quite a bit of money to be made, just trading the troughs and peaks.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 August 2019)

sptrawler said:


> From your chart GG, there appears to be quite a bit of money to be made, just trading the troughs and peaks.




I must admit some weeks before I went into cash I bought LLC. as I was so impressed by the channel on a TA basis.

So I fibbed about going to cash completely. Mea culpa.

Trading troughs and peaks can be profitable, but you need to be constant and ruthless with your stops, buying and selling.

gg


----------



## sptrawler (20 August 2019)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Trading troughs and peaks can be profitable, but you need to be constant and ruthless with your stops, buying and selling.
> 
> gg



I know what you mean, every time I try it when I sell out, the share breaks out to a new high.
That's why I'm trying to learn off, Skate, Tech/A, Boggo, peter2 etc.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 August 2019)

sptrawler said:


> I know what you mean, every time I try it when I sell out, the share breaks out to a new high.
> That's why I'm trying to learn off, Skate, Tech/A, Boggo, peter2 etc.




I've learnt so much from tech/a and others on ASF.

However you have to find your own comfort zone. 

Sometimes I'm quite sure I'm onto something on a 6 mo. chart. then I look at the 3 year chart and see a trap. 

Go back on those trades on which you lost. It can be painful. Ask yourself why you did it. Ask if there was any other reason to hold or buy. Sometimes you can be just unlucky. 
Other times you made a mistake. Be humble.

The guns like tech/a would make no sense of my choice of stocks nor me of theirs. I go for ASX 50/100/ only, usually.

Stick to what you know and analyse yourself and your trades, your wins and losses. 

Trade well mate.

re. LLC on a gut basis it's either going to recover or get taken over, so the joker who places $100,000 on it tomorrow and forgets about it will get a letter down the track with divis or a takeover offer or a screed from the MD on how they got to $40 again.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 August 2019)

OK Comrades. A rather long post on LLC with many charts.

The brokers are in to LLC. As a long term bullish opportunity or to dump the shares they bought at $20+ dollars. Who knows.

LLC closed at $15.99 today.

The first chart I'd like you to review is a fairly simple one, a daily with a 200sma , that is a simple moving average of the stocks price over the last 200 days.

It has moved up and well above it's lowest on this metric. Many brokers trade on this and charge you $40 to $1000 for the privilege. when it pops above buy, when it pops below sell.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Note the volume. It was much lower than this at midday so the brokers have obviously been discussing LLC over their soy latte's during a vegan lunch. However the trading range is quite small.

The next chart is a look at how LLC has been exhibiting higher lows and higher highs since it's fall from grace in December 2018. A mere 9 months ago. This is usually a good sign.






However the last run up has been quite acute. Is it about to be taken over, or have the vegans convinced their carnivore clients to get on board?

The next chart is a look back over the last 5 years showing that $16-$18 is a significant support resistance area for LLC. Will it break up or retreat?








Nothing is certain in picking long term trades such as LLC. It is just as difficult as trading tiddlers, options or futures.

The next chart shows the need to fill the gap from the debacle last November.    
	

		
			
		

		
	





It would seem this is achievable.

So we have a large cap stock that was worth $11.20 in Dec. 2018 which is now worth $15.99, a profit of 42%

gg

I believe I've stuffed up some of the uploads but you get my drift re LLC

gg


----------



## rnr (21 August 2019)

Just by way of a follow-up to the post by GG I have attached another daily chart of LLC covering a longer time-frame.
GG has referenced the unfilled gap between $17.28 (8/11/2018) & todays High & Close of $15.99 however within the upper & lower boundaries of that gap there is also an older daily gap sitting just above the current price $16.06 to $16.51 which may stall the upward momentum.
I also think that the $17 mark has the ability to provide resistance on an upward move and support on a downward move.
The opening gap on both Monday & Tuesday of this week should form solid support going forward.
I do not hold.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 August 2019)

Thanks rnr for your input with which I agree.

Today's volume was very impressive and it would appear that LLC's march to close the recent gap and clear $17 may be a possibility.

It closed at $16.75.

I would prefer if it retested the upper line of the busy lower channel, but there may be events afoot of which the market may be unaware, except for one of the directors or other officers' "nanny whip", heard, announced during a fitful sleep. I am certainly not insinuating any untoward abed or daylight shenanigans by said officers of this august company.

So if the new channel has begun $18 atm would seem a reasonable resistance being support in the recent past.

A chart.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 August 2019)

Please excuse the late posting of yesterday's action on LLC. Thursday is my Texas Holdem night and we experimented with the proposed limit on cash transactions and all played with $9,999.00. The evening was quite boring and defensive. I came out even stevens. As members of ASF would know the minimum one should enter Texas Holdem is with a bank of $14,885.00 to offset bad luck and a run of losses. This government is intent on spoiling everyone's fun. Now on to today's action on LLC. 

LLC went ex-div today 30c and retraced a mere 8c. The divi is unfranked.

Lower volume was a feature. 

It would appear to me that the last few days trading were instos desperate to shore up their income sheet with a divi.

There would now appear to be some semblance of order to the chart. 

A retrace to the previous upper channel line and a fall into the primary channel or a continuance in the new, should give us some idea of what nanny whip is hearing from her feverish clients as they sleep.

A chart. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 August 2019)

LLC continues to bound up on a down day for the XAO.

It is back in comfortable territory for those with advanced cirrhosis of the liver in the many gentleman's and laydie's clubs in our capital cities.

This will be my last posting for a while on LLC. I'm up to my gills in it atm and profit taking from the initial purchases + divi.

Just beware that if the ole Double Donald Quarter Pounder with Fox Fries is demented or has a brain tumour it may drop by $10 on a 1-2-3 correction in a GFC.

It is a mere REIT atm and may suffer as a consequence.

A 10 year chart with the most pessimistic projection where I may buy in again. 

$6.15.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 September 2019)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> LLC continues to bound up on a down day for the XAO.
> 
> It is back in comfortable territory for those with advanced cirrhosis of the liver in the many gentleman's and laydie's clubs in our capital cities.
> 
> ...




Since the above posting I am less negative but no more positive about LLC. 

I believe the muppets who get paid for giving  this advice in between a snort of cocaine in Martin Place, call it a Hold. 

It has filled the gap on the chart and is now hugging below previous action. 

If it falls from this level, as indicated by the chart below, I'd sell, and if it moves above I'd buy. 

And when I win Powerball on Thursday I may very well buy LLC and privatise it.

A chart over the last year.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2019)

Rather a nice jump today on LLC.

Unfortunately I was being unfaithful. All day and missed the action.

Confession on Saturday.

Buy tomorrow when it retraces a tad or shoots before the big move up imo.

If I hadn't been on a big move up today I may have eventually made more out of LLC.

I smell a t/o.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 September 2019)

I added yesterday and it would appear LLC is slowly rising. 

Not much supply. Not much volume. 

My gut feeling still tells me it's a takeover target. 

I am as usual self interested and so declare, so don't blame me if there is a takeover and I make a motza. 

Then again it could all go to $ra9.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 September 2019)

It's on.

The ASX should question why LLC has gone up 5% on a down day for the XAO. at 1.15pm

Perhaps somebody's granny was listening in to a phone call or two, and decided to sell a shack or two to buy some. 





gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 September 2019)

I just popped in to see how LLC was going before the close and also because I like drawing lines. 

It looks as if LLC is definitely in a new channel. Many sellers towards the end, so it only went up 4.47%.

Where will it all end, in joy or tears. The straws will be out this afternoon in the Martin Place restrooms for some lucky brokers and insto movers.  

gg


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 September 2019)

Damn!

I thought I’d done the right thing selling after the recent rise.....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 September 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Damn!
> 
> I thought I’d done the right thing selling after the recent rise.....




You may have @Smurf1976 mate.

LLC needs to crack $18 on volume to be safe from a retracement imo. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 October 2019)

Well LLC went up 0.74% today when the XAO fell about 1.5%

I'm overexposed to LLC atm but there seems to be an endless supply of willing sellers enticed by some devilish buyers when one looks at the tape. 

As I said above, I'm awaiting a t/o., above $18. Closer to $23-24+ to make it worthwhile for greedy people, unlike me who would sell only for the highest principal.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 October 2019)

I'm out of LLC today at $16.81.

Partly fundamental reasons and partially the chart.

gg


----------



## Knobby22 (30 April 2020)

My pick for the month.

Not normally my sort of company but there seems to be some interest in it at the moment and the price is quite low considering that for the type of work it does as I would expect profits to increase, so now having a good look to see whether I should buy in.

Also we may have a bad month, so hopefully this will hold up.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 April 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> My pick for the month.
> 
> Not normally my sort of company but there seems to be some interest in it at the moment and the price is quite low considering that for the type of work it does as I would expect profits to increase, so now having a good look to see whether I should buy in.
> 
> Also we may have a bad month, so hopefully this will hold up.




A reasonable pick @Knobby22 . It may go but who knows. A takeover would propel it up but I cannot see the FIRB approving one as LLC is so vital to national infrastructure. 

The instos are in to the share placement but if one looks at a five year weekly chart the volume is not fantastic and in dollar terms would look even less. 

If it goes well for LLC Covid-19 wise it will bobble about between $12 and $14, if bad, it will fall back down. 

$14 seems to be support and resistance over the last 5 years so I think I'll hold my powder re buying  unless it shoots up through that on high volume. 

It is dreadfully difficult to part with cash in a plague. 

A chart.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 August 2020)

LLC an Australian Listed multinational RE and Construction company has been good to me over the years. I did get out of it prematurely last year at $16.83 and it marched on to $20+. I was kicking meself. 

I usually channel trade it and was waiting for it to go above $20 before re-entering when Covid struck. It plummeted under $10 and has partially recovered in a channel but has not got my good self on board. The main reason being that I don't trust the coronavirus quite yet and I have been learning about short term trading on ASF. I am now tired of the game, not that it has not been profitable, quite profitable actually, but it takes so much time. I am by nature lazy and a long term trader. 

Thus I like what I see with the LLC chart presently. It would appear LLC is heading under $10 again, probably in this channel or a steeper one and the RSI in the bottom section will follow. I will be following it closely.

So just a heads up for other long term investors on ASF.

Good hunting.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 August 2020)

LLC continues in its downward channel with a large up bar yesterday on meh volume. It may go up or may go down.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> LLC continues in its downward channel with a large up bar yesterday on meh volume. It may go up or may go down.
> 
> gg
> View attachment 107384



LLC continues to trade in this channel. I'm looking for an entry point for my SMSF if it breaks up on significant volume and closes above. 

So far it has not happened. 

gg


----------



## Miner (12 July 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> LLC continues to trade in this channel. I'm looking for an entry point for my SMSF if it breaks up on significant volume and closes above.
> 
> So far it has not happened.
> 
> ...



Gg 
Just following your post in 2020, did your analysis could peg a dart on LLC since then?


----------



## So_Cynical (12 November 2021)

If you like it it's cheap, has and can again pay higher dividends, lots of quality assets and a large pipeline of work, consistent dividend payer, perhaps best to treat LLC like a bond of sorts, anyway at $10.41 it looks cheap.
~


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 November 2021)

> Lendlease has quietly disclosed for the first time that it is being audited by the Australian Taxation Office over the partial sale of its retirement village business, which Aware Super and Dutch fund APG bought into.
> 
> The estimated $300 million clash with the Tax Office comes after Lendlease’s former tax adviser blew the whistle and accused the company of double dipping on tax deductions.





> Lendlease spent about $1.7 billion on retirement villages and swapped the contracts with residents from leases to loans around 2014. It legitimately claimed tax deductions for swapping the contracts.
> 
> But a point of contention with the ATO is that Lendlease did not adjust the tax carrying value of the retirement village assets to calculate future capital gains tax, and it did not recognise a deferred tax liability.



....._ always messy._


----------



## Miner (13 November 2021)

I do believe LLC in a great position at buy range on technical ground.
But this analysis puzzles me as it is for probably for the day traders.
Could @So_Cynical , @tech/a , @peter2  and other gurus please share /add your thoughts on the following charts ?
DNH but was looking for an entry thinking a great opportunity 




this was analysed by them on monthly basis - not much difference.


----------



## So_Cynical (14 November 2021)

Miner said:


> I do believe LLC in a great position at buy range on technical ground.
> DNH but was looking for an entry thinking a great opportunity
> this was analysed by them on monthly basis - not much difference.



LLC is in a down trend so its never going to look good on any of the trend buy indicators, wont actually look good on many fundamental indicators as well, Even the PE is very high, its mostly profitable and has massive revenue income, big international player, FUM of about 40 Billion.


----------



## Miner (14 November 2021)

So_Cynical said:


> LLC is in a down trend so its never going to look good on any of the trend buy indicators, wont actually look good on many fundamental indicators as well, Even the PE is very high, its mostly profitable and has massive revenue income, big international player, FUM of about 40 Billion.



Thanks, SC @So_Cynical
I can see your convincing instinct to shoot the bird at the low flying range when others are just adjusting their barrels   
That's  where probably your skills create the winning edge over many others like me.
	

		
			
		

		
	





.
.


----------



## So_Cynical (14 November 2021)

Miner said:


> Thanks, SC @So_Cynical
> I can see your convincing instinct to shoot the bird at the low flying range when others are just adjusting their barrels



Haven't bought it yet and may not, just kicking the tyres, talking out loud.


----------



## Miner (14 November 2021)

extract from wallet investor. I must say however wallet investor changes its recommendation pretty rapidly to base any long term decision. So DYOR. DNH


----------



## So_Cynical (17 November 2021)

10.14 now, about 9.60 appears to be the covid low, then you're going back 8 years to the next low 8.47


----------



## stanwell (25 February 2022)




----------



## divs4ever (25 February 2022)

i was considering a top-up price , that opportunity seems to have passed  , oh well


----------



## InsvestoBoy (25 November 2022)

You ever find yourself up, way past your bedtime, looking at random charts?

That was me last night, for some reason looking at LLC.

What an ugly chart.

If you bought into the company in 2014 and held on for dear life, your reward in total returns over the last 8 years has been *nothing*.






This was the chart that convinced me I needed to turn off the computer and go to bed.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 December 2022)

Oh to be a fly on the wall just before earnings announcement...


----------



## divs4ever (27 December 2022)

i hold some LLC   not bought at a high  ,  ( av. SP $15 ) and have not been comfortable about averaging down on this  , sector headwinds , likely credit tightening , for every reason  to make a buy  , i see two reasons  to stand back and wait longer .

 one might wonder if this will be a take-over target ( crystallizing a loss for me )


----------



## Ferret (1 January 2023)

Once a solid blue chip and market darling...

Maybe its not really as bad now as the share price suggests, so I'm picking this for the 2023 comp.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 January 2023)

S&P/ASX 50 Index – Effective Prior to the Open on December 19, 2022

Removal LLC Lendlease Group

Not happy Jan.


----------



## divs4ever (6 January 2023)

frugal.rock said:


> S&P/ASX 50 Index – Effective Prior to the Open on December 19, 2022
> 
> Removal LLC Lendlease Group
> 
> ...



am not ready to add to the existing ( underwater ) holding 


i think they need to do more  before i dip into the wallet again


----------

